# New here. Joining with an issue



## Ty40 (Mar 26, 2012)

Posting on behalf of my fiance and myself. From Las Vegas. We have 2 cats. Both males. One is a bengal (4 mo) and one is supposedly a norwegian forest cat (1yr) 

As you can see in the picture, they get along great, and are together nearly all the time.









Well yesterday the bengal (Mogli) went to the vet to be fixed. Came home this morning. Found out he had ear mites, addressed that issue, and immediately took the older cat (Goober) in as well. After bringing Goober back home from the vet, he is very hostile towards Mogli. Yet they were fine yesterday. Is it because Mogli came home with a strange scent on him? And will they return to their loving relationship. 

Thanks in advance. Sorry for the long post. If it is inappropriate in this section, I will follow the forum rules and make a post elsewhere.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Sweet picture!

Yes, it's because they smell different. Most cats get over this in a day or two, a few take a little longer. You could take a towel and rub it on each cat a few times so they smell the same, or put a drop of vanilla on the backs of their necks and do the towel trick. 

You could try giving them treats together and see how that goes.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome, I hope they get back to hugging again soon.


----------



## Ty40 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome. Before this post was even approved i'm sure, they were already back to cuddling again. Lol!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That doesn't get you out of posting more pictures. :grin:


----------



## Ty40 (Mar 26, 2012)

A few more pics

Goober in the lunch box









now it's his turn










And this is probably the best pic of them. 
We had only had Mogli for a week or two if that. They started getting along as soon as we brought him home. in this pic, it looks like he's giving him a rundown of the house rules lmao


----------



## qwiksilvertrav (Mar 30, 2012)

The last one is hilarious! Definitely look like they're gonna be best friends.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

The last pic made me "awe" out loud. I am getting a kitten in a few months, and my cat Banjo(who looks very much like goober) is about 9 months old now. I think the kitten will be a male as well, so my siituation will be just like yours, I just hope they get along that well! Did you do any kind of special introduction initially or did you just put them together?


----------



## soonerj (Mar 30, 2012)

*Pine needles*

I rubbed crushed pine needles all over my guys when one came back form the vet. That helped quite a bit because it was so fragrant. Of course now I've moved to an area where I have yet to see a pine needle...


----------



## girlclueless (Mar 29, 2012)

aww,how nice to goober to extend his furry litttle arms for mogli  they're precious.


----------



## Ty40 (Mar 26, 2012)

shan841 said:


> The last pic made me "awe" out loud. I am getting a kitten in a few months, and my cat Banjo(who looks very much like goober) is about 9 months old now. I think the kitten will be a male as well, so my siituation will be just like yours, I just hope they get along that well! Did you do any kind of special introduction initially or did you just put them together?


It took them about 2 days to get adjusted to eachother. We kept them separated at night when we were sleeping. But when we were home we let them be in the same room. And goober would hiss then go away. And slowly did it less and less and finally they were best friends!


----------



## pungen (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a friend with 2 cats that were best friends.. 1 got locked in the attic for a couple days and they couldn't find her anywhere. Once they found her and let her out, the other cat hated her from then on out.. Well it's been a while, hopefully they got over it by now.


----------

